# Hyatt rental - split home week to rent the studio



## SunandFun83 (May 1, 2013)

I own a Hyatt two bedroom lock-off week and want to occupy the master and lock-off and rent the studio.  The system and the 1-800 desk said I have the right to reserve any part of my week during my HRPP home resort period, but, that whatever I do not reserve will be released to the wait list.  The system does not let me reserve the 1br and then reserve the studio and have two reservations.

Does anyone know how I can get two reservations so I can put the guest name on the studio?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2013)

What if you reserve the 1 bdm. for one date, and the studio for another, in your OWN name, and then at a later date, get a guest certificate for the one you rent.


----------



## MaryH (May 2, 2013)

I think you may have to talk to an agent for that and pay for 2 telephone reservation fees and they do 1 after the other.


----------



## Kal (May 2, 2013)

Since the 2BR is an HRPP unit, if you confirm usage longer than 6 months prior to occupancy, both sides (1BR & Studio) are reserved in your name.  As an owner, you can do anything you want with either side.  Use one and rent the other.  If you rent the studio, just get a guest certificate for that portion.  Call the front desk and talk to them about the specifics.


----------



## SunandFun83 (May 2, 2013)

*Best Answer?*



Kal said:


> Since the 2BR is an HRPP unit, if you confirm usage longer than 6 months prior to occupancy, both sides (1BR & Studio) are reserved in your name.  As an owner, you can do anything you want with either side.  Use one and rent the other.  If you rent the studio, just get a guest certificate for that portion.  Call the front desk and talk to them about the specifics.





Thanks Kal,  I did reserve the whole 2br Villa.  I asked the call center about a guest certificate for just the studio and the person said it would be a guest certificate for the whole villa.  He recommended that I ask the resort to do room bills for each side separately.  Maybe I got the wrong person at 1-800-Go Hyatt, maybe I do ask the resort.

As far as reserve one then reserve the other, this puts me at risk that someone is on the waiting list and will take my unit.  I want to occupy the 1br and have rented the studio.  I can just go there and fix it at the resort with my renter.  But, I might exchange a Marriott week into Hawaii or Aruba and decide to rent the 1br.

I appreciate all the great advice on this site.  Marriott people have been great (Denise M was our moderator) and now Hyatt is very helpful.


----------



## bdh (May 3, 2013)

SunandFun83 said:


> Thanks Kal,  I did reserve the whole 2br Villa.  I asked the call center about a guest certificate for just the studio and the person said it would be a guest certificate for the whole villa.  He recommended that I ask the resort to do room bills for each side separately.  Maybe I got the wrong person at 1-800-Go Hyatt, maybe I do ask the resort.
> 
> As far as reserve one then reserve the other, this puts me at risk that someone is on the waiting list and will take my unit.  I want to occupy the 1br and have rented the studio.  I can just go there and fix it at the resort with my renter.  But, I might exchange a Marriott week into Hawaii or Aruba and decide to rent the 1br.
> 
> I appreciate all the great advice on this site.  Marriott people have been great (Denise M was our moderator) and now Hyatt is very helpful.



What you want to do (split your owned week into 2 different HRPP reservations) can be done - but not online with the HRC reservation system.  For some IT reason, the DIY online system just isn't set up to accommodate that.  You have to call the 1-800 staff for them to do.  You'll get 2 reservation confirmations of your HRPP week - you can then use or rent them as you deem appropriate.  

Sounds like its too late to do that this year.  If you reserved your 2bd unit online yourself, the 1-800 staff was correct in that it would be a GC for the whole unit.  If the 1-800 staff reserved the unit for you, no doubt you got the wrong person.


----------



## MaryH (May 3, 2013)

If you reserve all or any part of your week,do you pay a reservation charge?


----------



## Kal (May 3, 2013)

Since you will occupy the 1BR side and be at the resort, you have control of the studio side.  Just work with the renter and meet them at check-in.


----------



## SunandFun83 (May 5, 2013)

*After a few more phone calls.*

_What you want to do (split your owned week into 2 different HRPP reservations) can be done - but not online with the HRC reservation system. For some IT reason, the DIY online system just isn't set up to accommodate that. You have to call the 1-800 staff for them to do. You'll get 2 reservation confirmations of your HRPP week - you can then use or rent them as you deem appropriate.

Sounds like its too late to do that this year. If you reserved your 2bd unit online yourself, the 1-800 staff was correct in that it would be a GC for the whole unit. If the 1-800 staff reserved the unit for you, no doubt you got the wrong person. _

I made a few more phone calls and have this to report:

I called 1-800-go-Hyatt.  They said the reservation system does not make two reservations for them.  Suggested I call the resort directly.

I called the resort, they said call 1-800-Go Hyatt.  I then asked both areas about a guest certificate for just the studio side.  The resort said just check in and work it out with your guest.  Then the resort said, just talk to sales.  Sales said use points to reserve a separate studio and rent that to your guest.  The system seems to have a *HUGE *shortfall compared to how easy it is at Marriott to lack-off part of a 2br unit.

My next attempt will be to ask 1-800-GO-Hyatt to try to get IT to change my reservation to two separate reservations.  My week is in February, maybe there is still time.


----------



## Kal (May 5, 2013)

Why do you think you need a Hyatt guest certificate?  You, as owner, can provide the guarantee to the renter.  The unit is under your control.  All you need is to tell the front desk to lock the studio unit and give you two keys, one for each side.  The renter is not renting from Hyatt, but from you - the manager of that unit.  You'll just have to work out something with the renter regarding credit card for incidental charges.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 5, 2013)

His plan might be to RENT both sides and not be anywheres near Hawaii.


----------



## bdh (May 5, 2013)

SunandFun83 said:


> I made a few more phone calls and have this to report:
> 
> I called 1-800-go-Hyatt.  They said the reservation system does not make two reservations for them.  Suggested I call the resort directly.
> 
> ...



Since the HRC online system is not set up to split a lock off HRPP week into 2 different reservations, you HAVE to call Go Hyatt and have them do it.  Since you already booked the reservation online yourself, there is no HRPP week for the Go Hyatt staff to book for you now.  If you will be at the property in the 1 bd, do what KAL has suggested - if you wont be at the property, you are no doubt at the mercy of Hyatt's IT dept to split your reservation into 2 different reservations so that you can get a GC for whoever will be using them.  

Next year, call HRC and have them do - it's an easy task if done correctly.


----------



## Kal (May 6, 2013)

SunandFun83 said:


> I own a Hyatt two bedroom lock-off week and *want to occupy the master* and lock-off and rent the studio. ...


 
The basis for my suggestion is the owner will be staying in the 1 BR unit.

BTW, the studio is usually the master BR.  In that case the bedroom with the 1 BR configuation is the guest bedroom.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Feb 27, 2014)

*Easier to Just Do Whatever Kal Says!*

Week 8 is here and we are at the Hyatt Coconut Plantation.  I reserved my owner week in the 2BR villa and arranged to rent the studio.

My guest was easy to deal with and accepted a screenshot of the reservation in my name along with a signed rental agreement.  I did not get a guest certificate, just signed in before the guest and asked the front desk to issue separate cards and keep a separate room charge for the studio.

The Marriott process of locking of and having a reservation for each side sure is a lot simpler.


----------

